# Thor D3sk V2 (Remodd 2014)



## jojoharalds (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Like some of you may know,i made the thor desk last year 2013(wich got me the build of the week on linustechtips)
After using the desk for almost a year now,i thought to myself,lets make some changes(since there were some things i always wanted to change,
and i wanted to do it with acrylic Tubing)

So i will be sharing that process with you,i hope you will like it,i certanly love doing it 

*ToDoList:*

1)Lower the legs
2)More Radiators,for better cooling
3)Acrylic Tubing (A must have if you have done it before)
4)All the fittings alike(the last time i went with what i had,EK,Bitspower and koolance)now only bitspower
5)Extra Compartment for poweradapter with 10 connectors ,Router,and External HDD's)
6)SSD mounting cage (build into the Wall of the desk)
7)Usb Connection on the outside of the Case(i have to see with that when i get further along)
8)Cutom Acrylic Motherboard tray wit LED
9)New Fans From Corsair (Corsair AF 120 LED blue)+
10)Vandal Power and reset Button
11)Drain and Fill Port ( A must have on any watercooling Pc,makes Live alot easyier)
12)And probably find some more ideas as i go (wich i will of course keep you posted on)

*SystemSpecs:*

CPU:Intel 3770K OC 4,9Ghz
RAM:Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866Mhz OC 2133Mhz@1,6v
MB:Asus Sabertooth Z77
GPU:Asus 7970 DCII Crossfire OC 1200\1600mhz
PSU:Corsair RM1000
HDD:Western Digital Green 1TB (probably change that out for the black in raid)
SSD:2 x 120GB Samsung 840 pro RAID0,2 x 120GB Corsair Force LS RAID0,
FANS: Corsair AF 120 Blue Led,Corsair SP 120 High flow,

*WaterCoolingSpecs:*

CPU:Ek Supremacy Clear Plexi polished (copper interior)
GPU:EK DCII Block
HDD:Bitspower Silver shining,
RES:Bitspower 350ml Clear pexi
FITTINGSrimochill Revolver Silver
ADAPTERS:Bitspower 90° Silver shining,Bitspower 90° single rotary Silver shining,Bitspower black extenders,Bitspower Plexi T Adapters,
TUBINGrimochill 10mm ID / 12mm OD,Shackemodz 10mm OD/12mm ID,
PUMPS:2 x Alphaclool VPP655 (with EK D5 X-Top Acetal Pumptop )
RADIATORS:EK Coolstream PE 240mm,EK Coolstream PE 360mm,EK Coolstream XTX 360mm,BlackIce GTX Extreme 360mm
SENSOR:Bitspower Flowsensor Silver shining.

And maybe i will go shop some more as i go.

Sponsors:











*BEFORE 2013*:my Appologies for bad Picture Qualaty/didn't have my 650D than,Future Pictures will be Better.





















*STAY TUNED!!!*


----------



## jojoharalds (Jul 26, 2014)

Here are the radiator mounts (since i wanted to put in some extra cooling,
240 and 360 EK PE Coolstream side by side,since they are quite slim i was abler to put the in the small compartment where the powersupply will be.

And I already shortened the legs ,since i want to be able to mount 2 extra 24" screens on top of the 2 x 27",
so i dont want to have the setup to high,took off 10cm .


















*HUGE Thank you To Corsair for beeing so kind and sending me this Carepackage.
LOVE IT!*







SSD  Drive Cage for the 2 Corsair drives (in Progress)

And i came to a conclusion ,
its dabgerous to go shopping 
I needed one drill bit,
bought the one ,but ended up with a whole set extra,with about a hundred bits 


















here are the parts in progress for the compartment under the desk,
had to put on some Wood dye,so the colours match.'


















Working on the Door for the Underthedesk Compartment for router and power adapter.
This will be the door handle.









Under the Desk compartment almost done (on the Thor D3sk)

Some Detail work left.And maybe integrate some more ideas.






















Started on the interior of the compartment under the Desk,power adapter installed(but still have to route the cable somewhere nice)
and lightning adapter mounted on the wall as well(this will be much cleaner than the previous Thor D3sk V1)






Doing some work on the Thor D3sk,Cablemanagement holes,for the 24pin,8pin cpu,and 4 8pin Pcie,
altough i think i will have to change the Pcie hole because i am not sure exactly where i will route them exactly.























Hey everyone here a small gadget that just arrived,
since i am still waiting on the powersupply i will just be waiting and stocking up on tools,

Well now for the Gadget,this is the GOverlay LCD display,fully programmable.
I was looking for a small display on ebay (because i like to see the status on my Heat of the Cpu Gpu ,)so after some browsing and searching around,i stumbled on this .

It is fully compitable with AIDA64,and hardwaremonitor,and you are able to get a lot of other
Plugins,
It also has a gaming mode,wich means when you enter sertain games it will show you certain information about that game,
best application to make use of this will probably be Need for speed,the hwole display can become a Speedometer.

I hope to bring some more build updates soon,
Keep you posted,thank you for checking out my log.
Stay tuned.


























Painted midplate.with clear coat.


----------



## jojoharalds (Jul 26, 2014)

Thor desk Radiator installation in progress,i decided for the look of things to put my blackice gtx in the back and use the 360pe from ek in the front,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well got some work done the past 2 days,here are some pictures,



































Filling the loop!





And here is the power compartment

































Here are some internal shots of the d3sk,i hope you like it.
































































































































































HUGE THANK YOU TO


ICEMODZ.COM
CORSAIR
EKWB

And of course each and everyone of you hwo showed interest to this build.






And For those of you hwo would like to see the whole in one .
I tryed my best to fit everything in there.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 26, 2014)

nice build


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 26, 2014)

nice one


----------



## jojoharalds (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you guys


----------



## jojoharalds (Aug 2, 2014)

Small hardware update!!
western digital caviar black 2TB.


----------



## jojoharalds (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a short video of the Thor D3sk V2 I recently did,
Just so you can get a better overview and i get a little practice in filming with my canon 650d.
There will come another video,with daylight.
Thank you for watching,hope you liked it


----------



## jojoharalds (Aug 16, 2014)

Made some changes to the loop for cleaner looks,(since i am working on a video,and after the last one i saw quite some things i would like to change for the next video)

Hopefully you like it as much as i do,i think this looks much cleaner,


Thank you ,


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 20, 2014)

hey everyone,

I thought i might share this with you,
like you should know if you have read the beginning of this log,
that i have 2 asus 7970 DC2,

well a few days back i thought i try something,
thought i wmight try to flassh the bios to a 280x bios,
And well after a few different tryouts,well i finally found one that was semi stable,
after a few tweaks and driver changes,welll
it works like it is supposed to be a 280x.
And overclocked way above its stock speed.
here are a few pics and benchmark scores.and believe me this was well worth it 


























Some cable management on the Thor D3sk,
with Icemodz.com Cablecombs.
And some more led for ram and cpu block 

still waiting on some more stuff,(might even do some more work on the watercooling setup,


































Hi guys,

Well i would like to officially introduce my newest and generous Sponsors BITSPOWER,
This package just arrived,
The weekend is starting out nicely 











Thank you very much Bitspower ,these Mesh Radguards made from aluminium are not only good looking they are also Realy good Build Qualaty as to expected from a company like Bitspower

Thx


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 20, 2014)

Bitspower Grills getting installed,this will keep dust out and looks way better then the old grills 

















Thank you again Bitspower,for providing me with these 
http://bitspower.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Bitspower

Small Update.Playing a little bit with acrylic.





Working on a little something over the weekend,hopefully all turns out as wanted,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey everyone,

Well i started the weekend on buying some Black acrylic 3mm thick,
and started on the construction of the cover inside the desk,
Wich will help both with Cablemanagement,and the Blue Liquid and lights will be much better visible and appear Much cleaner,
I am only done with a part of the inside ,(But what is done Seems to look ok)

Each comment ,like and oppinion is much apprichiated


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 20, 2014)

THOR D3SK Logo (Custom made chrome sticker and 3mm blue acrylic)
Still working on getting some minor bubbles out 
Hope you like it


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 23, 2014)

Well everyone goode news,
this is not actually an update,
its more a plan on how the oktobe month is going to go(if all goes well)

1)Purchasing the new motherboard
2)Purchasing the new Cpu,
3)purchasing the new waterblock for the motherboard and cpu ,
4)Review and unbox all the stuff (youtubevideo)
5)finish the interior cover (black 3mm acrylic)
6)realy want to purchase some extra watercooling fittings,adapters,and flowmeter.

So Hopefully all goes well ,and i am able to perform all these things @ its best.

Thank you for following my buildlog.
you can also follow me on https://www.facebook.com/jojo.haraldsson
and on                             https://www.youtube.com/jojoharalds

Thank you.


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Here is a short Video i made onn how i play /sit in front of the desk,
since this is actually something people are interessted in knowing,hopefully this explains/if not feel free to ask.

No it is not Uncompfortable,although my legs look a bit crushed on the video,
usually my chair isn't that high and my arms rest on the desk(wich was not realy an option while recording)

Second reason for making this video,
To try out my skills with Adobe premiere pro,
realy like the programm,But still lots to learn,(please don't judge)

Enjoy the Video ,any tips on editing are very much apprichiated


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 30, 2014)

Huge Thank you to Corsair  For Providing me with there top of the Line 
and newest edition of Powersupply,
The HXi 1000 80+ Platinum Certified 
Perfect for th Thor D3sk 

Thank you!!


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 3, 2014)

Well took a peak @ the maximus VII Hero in action(well boot up sccreen)
To test if everything is working,
DAMN!!! This looks awsome with the red Lightning.
(Or you tell me ? )   























Thank you All for checking out my Build log,
I hope you like it .
More to Come,Stay tuned.


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is my Corsair HX 1000i Unboxing and quick Overview.
Enjoy!


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 8, 2014)

Over all the excitement off doing the video (Unboxing )
i almost forgot to Put some pictures of the unit itself in here (For those of you hwo didn't watch the video)


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 10, 2014)

Asus Maximus VII Hero Unboxing & Overview,
Realy awsome Motherboard (by the looks of it,and it is realy feature packed)
Enjoy!


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey everyone,

While waiting,on some parts to arrive,i thought i start on the rest of the cover inside the desk,
Black acrylic 3mm,making some minor cutouts,for the few cables that will see the light of day(or in this case LED - LIght Enters Desk) 






hopefully the package will arrive tomorrow so i can work over the weekend.

Thank you for checking out my Build log,
if you want to follow my youtubechannel(for unboxings and other build related Contend,)
https://www.youtube.com/jojoharalds

Don´t forget to Subscribe. 
Thank you .


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 17, 2014)

Well i did not get my waterblock today,i instead got featured on Modders Inc.

If you want to check that out.

http://www.modders-inc.com/thor-d3sk-mod-oak-desktop-case-system/ 

Hopefully i will have something Build related for you after the weekend,
have a nice one.


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 20, 2014)

This week is starting out quite nicely,
The Bitspower Package has arrived Today ,and The Content of it is looking amazing .
I am really excited to be installing this on to my mainboard,The asus Maximus VII hero.

Thank you Very much Bitspower for providing this 
But here are some Pictures to Start out with,Video will follow soon.


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 20, 2014)

Well,after trying to record the video wich i was preparing (all except the battery) wich kinda failed,but i might be able to scrap the unboxing together.(let's hope so)

I finally got the motherboard all up and running on the "testbench".
Everything looked good (since i didn't install a radiator in the loop the test wasn´t going over night.
but if there would have been a mature leak it would have been NOW.
But i will leak test for at least 12 our´s once all is in the Desk.

Here are some Pictures (By the Way this stuff looks so much better in person than on Photos,realy great quality)


----------

